
The Lambda Calculus for Fun and Factorials [video] - aag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qC1iZN5ozw
======
aag
OP here. Since this is a video, I'll post the abstract, etc.:

by Ron Garret

The lambda calculus is widely known but also widely misunderstood. It it
considered by most coders to be nothing more than a theoretical curiosity and
not really useful for anything by itself. In this talk, I show how to write a
factorial function in pure lambda calculus, i.e. using nothing but lambdas, in
a way that is actually efficient enough to compute the factorial of ten in a
few seconds. Seeing how this is done can provide deep insights into functional
programming, compilation, and other useful programming techniques like CPS-
conversion.

Bay Area Lisp and Scheme Meetup, [http://balisp.org/](http://balisp.org/) ,
Sat 17 Oct 2015, Hacker Dojo, Mountain View, CA

